# Ford 1929 Black Metallic wine and Diplomat



## vinyd (Oct 2, 2010)

Preparation for the 5th meeting of the Classic Cars of Maringá - Pr - Brasil

I leave here some pictures of a cart "complicated" to work for your system "futuristic" rounded ... : lol!:
UP goal was to give a painting, nothing serious but I dxar beyond what the customer wanted.
Car was washed by the customer, when I picked up was already ready to come to my studio.
Correction phase with a purple beret and sided with makita 9227 polish cut nano I'm testing here in Maringá. Some parts I passed with two green and nano LC Sonax polish.
Protection was due Poorboys glaze, meguiars liquid wax after I passed with a P40 of Chemical ...
Banks made half with Leather Leather clean and conditioned with conditioning, this week I finished the banks.

Let some photos for everyone.


























































































































































The diplomat was also given an UP to the 5th meeting of old cars Maringá - Pr
I worked on it and Alex's Miromi.
Decontaminated roof, hood and trunk followed lincoln Premium wax with paint on Chimical P40.


















































































Cars exhibited at the meeting Antique Automobiles in Maringá - Pr stand beside my demonstration.



































During the last two days were only MF AQuartz the paintings very carefully to remove dust.










I hope you enjoy ...

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Love the old Ford!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Excellent job i love that old Ford too it's got class.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

love both of them,great job:thumb:


----------

